# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  25 сентября "ШМЕЛИ"(Москва), клуб "Копирайт", ул. Б. Арнаутская, 100

## Salomea

После различных проектов Шмеля и Лёса сама собой родилась группа «ШМЕЛИ» (где-то в 1998 г.). Сами Александр Шмелёв (Шмель) и Лёля Заседателева (Лёс) не выбирали себе этого названия, просто, несмотря на все предыдущие проекты, эту безумную парочку, независимо от собираемых ими составов и нововведений в своём, так называемом творчестве, все называли их одним словом «шмели». Не смотря на то, что их предыдущие (ранние) проекты были ни сколько не скучнее, а местами и более забавными и безрассудными в плане поведения и непредсказуемости оголтелой семейки, чем нынешние ШМ, уделяющие внимание всё более творчеству, чем прежнему экстремальному эпатажу и самоудовлетворению друг от друга, речь пойдёт только о ШМ как о группе и не более, иначе — жесть! Естественно, в хорошем понимании этого слова.
LINKS:
Официальный форум ШМ - http://forum.shmely.ru/
wap сайт ШМели - http://shmely.wen.ru Видео-клипы ШМ на youtube - http://www.youtube.com/Shmely
SHMELY myspace - http://www.myspace.com/shmelyofficialmyspace

вход 50 грн
ул. Б. Арнаутская, 100
справки и резерв столов 050-333-58-71
начало в 20.00

----------


## Mephisto

Надо сходить )

----------

